# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Bijwerkingen/bijsluiter van Odorex extra dry

## Markth

Hallo hallo allemaal  :Smile: ,

ik zweet als een gek (zelfs in de winter) en ik wil er van af zijn voor de zomer.
Nu heb ik gezocht op internet en ik vond heel veel forums over het (werkende) middel Odorex extra dry. Ze zeggen dat het heel goed werkt, maar er zijn ook een paar mensen bij wie het niet werkt (1:30):P. Ook zijn er mensen die vervelende bijwerkingen melden bij dit middel. Bijv. haaruitval. Weet iemand wat de bijwerkingen zijn van Odorex extra dry en of je echt haaruitval kan krijgen?  :EEK!:  Of heeft iemand de bijsluiter op internet gevonden, want ik kan hem niet vinden.. :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

hoi
bedoel je de odorex dry uit een flesje, dat een nacht in moet werken??

----------


## Markth

Ja die ja:P

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Markth

Ik kon helaas ook geen bijsluiter of iets dergelijks vinden, enkel dit: http://www.odorex.com/odorex_extra_dry.asp

Maar dat had je hoogstwaarschijnlijk zelf ookal gevonden, verder geloof ik niet echt dat je van zoiets haaruitval zou kunnen krijgen. De persoon die dat gehad heeft, heeft dit waarschijnlijk door andere redenen gekregen en de schuld op dit product afgeschoven. (Zeker weten doe ik het natuurlijk niet hoor, maar haaruitval van zoiets klinkt erg ongeloofwaardig).

Ik denk dat het dus ook wel gewoon veilig is om te gebruiken, lees heel veel goede reviews over dit product op internet  :Smile: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## sietske763

hoi markht, heb dat spul vroeger wel eens gebruikt, het helpt heel goe.
maar ik werd s,nachts gek van de jeuk onder mn oksels.
maar misschien is dat bij jou niet zo
groetjes

----------


## Markth

Hoi,

bedankt voor de racties, ik geloof zelf ook niet echt in ie haaruitval, maar ik denk wel dat ik het zeker ga gebruiken  :Smile:  Te koop bij kruidvat? of etos?

----------


## sietske763

ik denk dat iedere normale drogist het wel verkoopt

----------


## Markth

Hoi hoi,

dat is mooi  :Smile:  ik ga het morgen kopen. Het prikkelen onder de oksels heb ik er wel voor over  :Big Grin:

----------


## Markth

Hallo allemaal,

ik heb het Odorex extra dry vandaag gekocht en ik heb net gedoucht en het opgedaan  :Big Grin: 
Ik ben er benieuwd en ik zal jullie het (goeie) nieuws binnenkort vertellen:P
Ik hoop echt zó dat het werkt :Big Grin:  Het prikkeld wel een beetje, maar dat komt denk ik door de misschien toch niet goed gedroogde oksels? (alhoewel ik enorm vaak heb afgdroogd met mijn handoek om er zeker van te zijn dat mijn oksels droog waren). 

Bedankt voor jullie hulp allemaal  :Smile: 

Groetjes

Mark

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Markth

Succes! Ben benieuwd of het gaat werken bij je! En hoop dat je binnenkort idd met goed nieuws kunt komen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Markth

Hoi hoi!

ik heb geweldig nieuws:P (vooral voor mezelf dan).
Het spul werkt echt FANTASTIES. Mijn oksels bleven kurk droog.
Nu kon ik eidenlijk vol uit gaan met gym :Stick Out Tongue: , maar misschien is zweten daar wel gezond:P, maargoed. Het werkt echt GEWELDIG GOED en het is goedkoop:P De uitvinders van dit spul moeten een lintje krijgen etc. etc.:P

Hartstikke bedankt voor jullie hulp  :Big Grin: 

Groetjes

Mark

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Markth,

Wat leuk om te lezen dat je er baat bij hebt! Echt super! Heb je éindelijk je wondermiddeltje gevonden!!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## juudow

mijn moeder heeft het vanmiddag voor me gekocht ik heb het net opgedaan het jeukt wel maar als het helpt heb ik het ervoor over  :Big Grin:

----------

